# Has Anyone Ran Into the Same Problem for Applying Online?



## Kevindagul (17 Sep 2012)

Hello,

I've completed my on line application and I was able to log onto the page where you can check your application. I sent in my required documents, and when I went to try to log into it just for the hell of it, I got a message saying I was disabled from it. I've called the number and was told I'll hear back from them. Has anyone had the same issue? Did it cause any problems for your application process? 

Thanks!


----------



## MMSS (17 Sep 2012)

If you have previously applied, then the login gets disabled as you already have a service number.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2012)

Kevindagul said:
			
		

> Has anyone had the same issue?



Who says it is an "issue" ?


----------



## Kevindagul (17 Sep 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> If you have previously applied, then the login gets disabled as you already have a service number.



I figured something like that as well. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## cfournier (21 Sep 2012)

Yea, they're completely right, it's because you have a previous service number due to a previous application, you can call and ask for the status of your application, but they'll most likely just tell you to sit tight and wait for a recruiting center to call you for your CFAT.


----------



## Kevindagul (22 Sep 2012)

cfournier said:
			
		

> Yea, they're completely right, it's because you have a previous service number due to a previous application, you can call and ask for the status of your application, but they'll most likely just tell you to sit tight and wait for a recruiting center to call you for your CFAT.



Just looked at your thread, looks like the same happened to you. Do you have any idea if they'll reply back once they receive the required documents?


----------



## JorgSlice (22 Sep 2012)

Rule of thumb, call THEM every 2 weeks to update. Then you won't have to sit around always thinking "Will they call? When will they call?"


----------



## ChrisHenhawk (23 Sep 2012)

this might sound like a stupid question but how do i find my service number? I call the CFNRCC once a week to check up on my application and they always ask my service number. I keep forgetting to ask them for it.  :facepalm:


----------



## DAA (24 Sep 2012)

ChrisHenhawk said:
			
		

> this might sound like a stupid question but how do i find my service number? I call the CFNRCC once a week to check up on my application and they always ask my service number. I keep forgetting to ask them for it.  :facepalm:



It's not actually a Service Number, it's an Applicant # or Applicant ID and it should start with the letter "A" followed by 6 digits.


----------



## estoguy (24 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> It's not actually a Service Number, it's an Applicant # or Applicant ID and it should start with the letter "A" followed by 6 digits.



You don't get a service number until you write your CFAT.  When I did mine, they wrote it on a piece of paper as we needed it for the computers we were using.  The Corporal running the test said to keep that handy.

If you should ever have to resubmit your application, as I did, you will get an application number at that point again.  When you contact North Bay, you'll use that number.  After it goes back down to the RC level, they'll be using your SN again.


----------



## nmullis (25 Oct 2012)

The same thing happen to me, while filling my app online, it disconnected me. So I logged back in and completed without trouble and sent it off. The weird part is that, once it was sent; after 6 months, I received a call requiring my application; and was told that all of pg. 3 was not filled out and was left blank. I dont know what happen but I know I filled that page twice when login. But I didnt find out about this until  I called. Why didnt they just tell me this once they got my file, I was disappointed.


----------



## cfournier (31 Oct 2012)

Kevindagul said:
			
		

> Just looked at your thread, looks like the same happened to you. Do you have any idea if they'll reply back once they receive the required documents?



Yes, I'm hoping to at least. I've called multiple times and they just keep advising me to wait until they return my call regarding the CFAT rewrite. So it can get quite stressful waiting... and waiting. The CFAT rewrite approval can take up to 6 weeks according to the recruiter in Hamilton and that's IF it gets granted. Also, when I called recently,  they advised me that they still had my previous application on file and hadn't yet updated my application.... I also haven't yet received and email regarding the RMC academic questionnaire, although I should be receiving that shortly after my rewrite has been granted. So my application is currently at a stand-still until further notice,I guess it's hurry up and wait for now!  ???


----------



## cfournier (31 Oct 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Rule of thumb, call THEM every 2 weeks to update. Then you won't have to sit around always thinking "Will they call? When will they call?"



AMEN.


----------



## Steve_D (31 Oct 2012)

The sytem does not have "issues".  It has "undocumented features"  ;D


----------



## w.bodnaruk (5 Nov 2012)

Hello everyone

I started my online application a while ago. After finishing all typing in all my data I logged off. A few weeks later I had all my documents in order and mailed copies. When I logged back into my profile a few days later I received a message saying that my "Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled."
They prompted me to call my recruitment office but unfortunately my recruiting center just moved today and still isn't operational.

My problems are  
1. I have no idea if my documents made it in to CF recruiting
2. I don't know if my account is still active
3. I don't know how to proceed with my application

I would be very appreciative if anyone could help me shed some light on this situation and let me know what I should do.

I plan on calling my recruitment center as soon as I can which hopefully will be within the next few days.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2012)

No need to post twice in different forums - duplicate is gone.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## DAA (7 Nov 2012)

w.bodnaruk said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> 
> I started my online application a while ago. After finishing all typing in all my data I logged off. A few weeks later I had all my documents in order and mailed copies. When I logged back into my profile a few days later I received a message saying that my "Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled."
> They prompted me to call my recruitment office but unfortunately my recruiting center just moved today and still isn't operational.
> ...



Call 1-866-966-8718 and ask for an update regarding your status.  They should be able to help you...


----------

